# Kijiji and paypal scam??



## tranman (Feb 4, 2009)

I posted up my Schecter C-1 plus on kijiji and i got a reply inquiring about the condition. I said it was in great condition and this is the reply.

"I believe you and I trust your words, I will also like to speed up this transaction because my son birthday is at hand and I want the item reach him as a gift. My son is currently study abroad, Due to high cost of shipment through Express Canada Post (3-5 days) to Lagos - Nigeria, I will offer you $690 including shipping expenses.
Moreso, since I was screwed before I prefer payment terms to go through PayPal so as to protect both buyer and seller. Get back to me with your PAYPAL email for immediate payment and if you are not PayPal user, you can set up one in few minute through PayPal website.
I await your urgent response soonest.
Thanks"

Judging by their somewhat poor use of the english language I'm assuming it's a scam.

the email address is [email protected], maybe someone can email that address and try to find out some info??


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Someone posted about a similar scam (although not through Paypal), on the Ottawa Craigslist site. It pays to be aware these days:

http://ottawa.en.craigslist.ca/msg/1057348914.html


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

There is someone on Craigslist offering a Stelling Bellflower banjo for $1200,

When he responds he says he is in Italy at the moment and wants payment through Western Union.


----------



## tranman (Feb 4, 2009)

Perhaps I should counter-scam and get that paypal money and ship an empty box...that way if he tries to get the money back I have proof of shipping? kkjuw:rockon2:


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2009)

Yea, that's a scam. Who the hell goes to Nigeria to study? Quality schools over there no doubt...


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

tranman said:


> Perhaps I should counter-scam and get that paypal money and ship an empty box...that way if he tries to get the money back I have proof of shipping? kkjuw:rockon2:


save the box, just don't ship anything


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

No offense to anybody, but pretty much any offer to pay for something out of Nigeria is a scam.


----------



## Peter (Mar 25, 2008)

tranman said:


> Perhaps I should counter-scam and get that paypal money and ship an empty box...that way if he tries to get the money back I have proof of shipping? kkjuw:rockon2:


No because you will most likely be paid with a stolen credit card and then have the money withdrawn from your PayPal account after the fact, or have it go negative if the money isn't there. This could result in your PayPal account being limited, etc. Do not have any dealings with this person, never ship or sell anything to Nigeria.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

I was looking at some "perfect good" "NSO" tubes shipping from "Russian Federation" on Ebay a few days ago. "12AX7 type" "perfect for stereo". The add is gone now or I would link it. Whadya gonna do.

Shawn :food-smiley-004:


----------



## rockinbluesfan (Mar 3, 2008)

Perhaps forwarding it to the cops would be beneficial? Maybe they could set up a sting!


----------



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

I don't mean to be offensive to anybody, but there are a lot of scams out of Nigeria. I was attempting to sell a road bike of mine on the MEC website and was sent a bogus cheque for it. When they kept pushing me to just send the bike rather than waiting for the cheque to clear the band (which it never would have) Itold them I was going to the police, that was the end of it.


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

Talk to the cops & spread the "Beware of Nigerians!" mantra.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I would make him run all over the place ..... you used to be able to set up a paypal account with out a credit card. I had several when I was scam fighting.


----------



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

Luke98 said:


> Talk to the cops & spread the "Beware of Nigerians!" mantra.


That was not the intention of my post


----------



## tranman (Feb 4, 2009)

I'll just tell him I only take Western Union :sport-smiley-002:


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

tranman said:


> I'll just tell him I only take Western Union :sport-smiley-002:



:food-smiley-015:Now you got the idea.


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

lyric girl said:


> That was not the intention of my post


 I wasn't really responding to your post, but in my limited experience, someone trying to get you to ship to/pay to some very foreign country with lax scam laws are up to no good... If it looks like a duck, and sounds like a duck, it's a scam. The RCMP has a phone and online scam tip off office, if office is the right word. Can't hurt to give them a heads up to one more Of the bajillions of scams. Or not, that's your perogative. You could always have some fun, have an email correspondance with him.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

whenever they refer to "your item" instead of what it is, means it's a scam.
link of lazy, so they don't need to alter the form letter when they send it out hundreds of times.


----------

